# Secret Santa 2018 Pictures here, please (page nine start).



## Phil Pascoe (6 Oct 2018)

As no one seems to have either volunteered to start it off or objected to my doing so , here goes.
Anyone who's interested in this amazing annual event please PM me your email address and your actual address - I find emails much easier to keep track of than PMs. When I have your email address I'll email you so you have mine in case of any query.

Same "rules" as usual - if you're not sure of your ability to produce something good enough, don't worry, buy something - even if it is a second hand tool or something so long as IT IS SOMETHING YOU WOULD BE PLEASED TO RECEIVE. You are of course expected to post pictures of the gifts - please make an effort to do this even if you have to kidnap a child to help you. It makes a difference (I know - I spent a long time once on one that wasn't even acknowledged). If any previous organisers have any advice please feel free to give it.

I will get someone else to do the draw on Wednesday 5th December (the day I am officially old) and parcels should be sent by 10/12.

So get your fingers out and GET ON WITH IT. :ho2


----------



## marcros (6 Oct 2018)

Phil

Well done for stepping up to lead this. 

Is there any chance of doing the draw a bit earlier? 5 days isn't long to do a bit of research and make something, especially if something needs buying for it.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Oct 2018)

Good point. I wasn't thinking that way. I was thinking my way - get it in a parcel and wait to be given the address. I'm open to suggestion on this one, though your point makes perfect sense. Plenty of time left at the moment. Maybe someone who's run it before will come up with a suggestion?
Obviously the earlier I get the (majority of) names in the easier it will be.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Oct 2018)

Probably the easiest way is to email me your address and I'll pair you off as the emails come (saves the bother of drawing lots as well) - you won't know who else has emailed me and that way you'll have ages to think about it. I'll only announce the number who've entered not the names (til the end) so no one will necessarily know who's paired with whom. Can anyone see anything wrong with this or make a better suggestion? Feel free to say.


----------



## MikeG. (6 Oct 2018)

I'm in. PM on the way.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (6 Oct 2018)

Pairing people so that they exchange gifts is not a good idea - in fact it is not a _Secret_ Santa because you know your gift came from the person you sent one to ! Or have I misunderstood ?

Better is to get a list of names, then set up a round-robin, each name you draw gives to the next person, forming a closed circle. Then the sender is not given away.


----------



## Homers double (6 Oct 2018)

I’m in also
Good on you phil for stepping up to do this


----------



## Droogs (6 Oct 2018)

pm'd


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Oct 2018)

Good point. I don't know how important it really is, it always seems to come out in the wash, but yes, you are right. I think they were straight exchanges last year (unless I was lucky and Pete wasn't  ).
I was toying with a No.2 gives to No.1 and receives from No.3 or something like that - it was just an idea try to get the draw done quicker.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Oct 2018)

Seeing three of you already know you're in, I'll draw it further down line.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (6 Oct 2018)

Groups of 3 doing a circular swap should be enough to make the sender unknown, but let you get things underway before the joining deadline ?

Sorry to complicate things Phil, and well done for keeping this tradition going


----------



## Noel (6 Oct 2018)

This was in OT, no idea why so moved here. I'll make it a sticky if enough show interest.
Would also suggest contacting Morfa who ran it last couple of years and it seemed to go well.


----------



## woodbloke66 (7 Oct 2018)

MikeG.":1tzvogt2 said:


> I'm in. PM on the way.


Unfortunately I'm not as I'll be away - Rob


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Oct 2018)

Got six ........ keep 'em coming.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Oct 2018)

Just a thought - it might be worth entrants listing their interests in their profile (many people don't bother) as it might give their SS a pointer. I suspect we mostly know from past posts what people's interests are, but newer people might not.


----------



## Racers (7 Oct 2018)

On sent!

Pete


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Oct 2018)

You're safe this year, I can wangle it you don't get me again. :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Oct 2018)

Up to eight.


----------



## SVB (7 Oct 2018)

I’m in!

PM sent.

Simon


----------



## Tasky (8 Oct 2018)

Sheffield Tony":2dhfl5om said:


> Better is to get a list of names, then set up a round-robin, each name you draw gives to the next person, forming a closed circle. Then the sender is not given away.


It also allows odd numbers. 

I'd say keep entries open until 30th November and then issue names that evening, stating all gifts must be sent by 15th December. That should give them enough time to arrive by Christmas.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Oct 2018)

I think as someone else said it is good to get the draw done sooner to give people a chance to research the recipient better. Seems good to me. So -
LAST ENTRIES 31/10 - This gives a few weeks to enter and a month or so for people who wish to research and/or make their gift to do so. Anyone who joins in after that can PM me and NOT post they've done so and I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Tasky (8 Oct 2018)

Sign me up!


----------



## adidat (8 Oct 2018)

I'm in!!

:ho2 :ho2 :ho2 

Adidat


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Oct 2018)

Looking good so far - keep 'em coming.


----------



## sunnybob (8 Oct 2018)

The price of 2 way shipping keeps me out of this ( :shock: ) but I thought it was a SECRET santa, both ways? Isnt the idea to not know who its going to as well as who it came from?


----------



## Tasky (8 Oct 2018)

sunnybob":tkuubsnj said:


> I thought it was a SECRET santa, both ways? Isnt the idea to not know who its going to as well as who it came from?


No. Only the Santa is secret. 
By (potentially) knowing who you're sending a gift to, you can get them something more personal. Usually it's done in an office, where people generally know each other fairly well. 

But in order to keep the recipients and senders both annonymous, you'd have to send all gifts to a central distribution point, which would be expensive for the organiser who then has to post them all over the shot. It works in a local office, as you just put them all in a pile together. 
I suggested omitting usernames when the list goes out, but that still means more work on the organiser.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Oct 2018)

That would be rather difficult without a middle man.  Does the fact that you know who you sent yours to make any significant difference? In fact not knowing could be a downside as you'd have no idea of talents and interests of the recipient.


----------



## Garno (8 Oct 2018)

PM sent :ho2 :ho2 :ho2


----------



## Mrs C (8 Oct 2018)

What are “same rules as normal?”

Thanks


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Oct 2018)

Very few.  
1/ Just give something you would be pleased to receive, something you've made or refurbished (in the case of tools) is good, but not essential - it you're unsure of your abilities or desperately short of time you can buy something you think will be of use to the recipient, whose interests HOPEFULLY will be in their profile (which you can see by clicking on the user name or avatar).
2/ Get it in the post by about 10/12.
3/ Post pictures of your gift on or soon after xmas day.
4/ That's all for now, folks.

Oh, and incidentally - the organiser is not personally responsible for non arrivals - you'll have to sort that out yourselves (I believe it has happened in the past). It might be worth keeping a receipt or proof of posting.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Oct 2018)

13 or 14 - coming along nicely.


----------



## AES (9 Oct 2018)

For just the same reason as sunnybob (Swiss postage charges are horrendous), I'm not in. But a great idea, watching with interest.


----------



## Mrs C (9 Oct 2018)

No one would want anything I had made - what value do you suggest for purchases?

Thanks


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Oct 2018)

I've not really paid much attention to the purchased stuff - can someone who's been in it longer than me give Mrs. C. an estimate, please?


----------



## SVB (10 Oct 2018)

phil.p":3srpkg5y said:


> I've not really paid much attention to the purchased stuff - can someone who's been in it longer than me give Mrs. C. an estimate, please?



I think, like hand made stuff, it comes down to what you think your recipient might like based on the type of posts they make (and trying to infer some insight!).

Over the years I’ve had all sorts - one year I was super blown away as I got a Henry Taylor decorating elf tool, spare burrs, coving tool, point tool and brush set. A pretty penny I assure you if you’re not a turner but that was probably 5 to 10 times my expectation. I guess most here are at least 7/10 on the enthusiast scale (else we wouldn’t be on here) so I’d suggest 1 really nice item rather than 2 or 3 budget type items.

So, you asked for a value. It is tough as everyone is different and we all have budgets and I would not like anyone to feel ‘priced out’ so any gift is a great one if it is thought though but I suspect most folks making times will put at least 2 or 3 hours into it, many more for some I’m sure and parts / materials are on top so I’d think something around the £15 - £20 might be in the ball park (but see earlier caveats, Xmas = giving, not receiving and we all should take part so a well chosen cheaper gift that shows thought is probably better than an ill chosen expensive one).

My 2c anyway - Does that help?

Simon


----------



## Jon.1976 (11 Oct 2018)

PM'd :mrgreen:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Oct 2018)

Sorted.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Oct 2018)

Well that was as good as a bump, I suppose.


----------



## Droogs (11 Oct 2018)

shows how desperate Ted is these days - can't even include the link lol


----------



## thetyreman (11 Oct 2018)

emarketing8785":2dxnis05 said:


> it a great post , here is the a free e-book about Learning woodworking it's not that complex-woodworking projects-woodworking plans



are you the same person on flickr by any chance named 'cool woodworking'?


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (11 Oct 2018)

I'm in... just pm'd you Phil


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Oct 2018)

thetyreman":2yu301bq said:


> emarketing8785":2yu301bq said:
> 
> 
> > it a great post , here is the a free e-book about Learning woodworking it's not that complex-woodworking projects-woodworking plans
> ...


I don't know - if he was incapable of posting a link, probably.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Oct 2018)

We're up to fifteen, so going well.


----------



## morfa (11 Oct 2018)

Mrs C":m6y63zjy said:


> No one would want anything I had made - what value do you suggest for purchases?
> 
> Thanks



There's never been a value. Just give something you'd like to receive. I suspect people would generally value thoughtful and useful over lots of expensive tat. No one has ever asked that before actually.


----------



## Garno (11 Oct 2018)

I'm going to make it very easy for whoever gets to send me a gift.

I would like this please
https://www.axminster.co.uk/logosol-ph3 ... der-104606

Really looking forward to Christmas now

Ho Ho Ho :ho2 :ho2 :ho2


----------



## rxh (11 Oct 2018)

I'd like to take part. I've sent a PM.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Oct 2018)

you have a PM.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Oct 2018)

Up to fifteen.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Oct 2018)

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Escudo (14 Oct 2018)

Hello all, 

Thanks Phil for taking on the job of organising this fun and worthwhile event.

I will send you a PM with details and look forward to finding out which lucky member has been selected to receive my gift.  

Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Oct 2018)

Another reminder - you stand a bit better chance of getting something relevant to your interests if you let people know what your interests are - please put then in your profile.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Oct 2018)

early morning bump.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Oct 2018)

another bump.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Oct 2018)

and another.


----------



## thetyreman (23 Oct 2018)

sent you a PM, count me in.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Oct 2018)

Can I remind people it's helpful for your donor to have an idea of your interests - please amend your "profile" to include them. It might not work, but at least it increases your chances of getting something useful, especially if gift is bought.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Oct 2018)

Eighteen, probably nineteen. Coming along nicely.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Oct 2018)

another bump ........... :lol:


----------



## DiscoStu (27 Oct 2018)

I’m in! Love this. 

Also with regards to value, I think I normally spend about £20-30 with a small something I’ve made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Oct 2018)

I've got a definite twenty one, so doing well.


----------



## Jon.1976 (28 Oct 2018)

phil.p":1rhldol8 said:


> Can I remind people it's helpful for your donor to have an idea of your interests - please amend your "profile" to include them. It might not work, but at least it increases your chances of getting something useful, especially if gift is bought.


I’m honestly not sure what to put in profile interest section. If I had to say something, and I don’t mean this to sound ungrateful or cheeky, but I’d prefer something hand made (something meaning absolutely anything). All the things I’ve seen here, from ‘simple’ to complex, have been great. 

I messaged Phil about this a few weeks ago, and excuse my hypocrisy, but I have a bought item that I think might be appreciated id like to send as a gift. I really don’t feel comfortable sending anything I’ve made as I’m never really happy with the final outcome.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2018)

It's fine Jon, send what you wish. The main idea of putting interests in the profile (to me at least  ) is to attempt to avoid totally pointless gifts - if you know someone is predominantly a cabinet maker, there's little point in sending turnery gizmos and so on. Nothing's infallible, but a pointer could be of use.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Oct 2018)

Any stragglers? Come on, don't be shy!
I'll draw this evening, and the draw will be circular, so if someone comes in late I'll still be able to fit them in between me and the person after me and also there will be no direct swaps. I'll get my loved one to draw it blind as I am in it, obviously.  We have a very respectable number, but more would be good.


----------



## Biliphuster (31 Oct 2018)

I'm in

Please let me know which information I need to PM for logistical purposes.

Really looking forward to having a complete surprise under the tree.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Oct 2018)

I've counted Biliphuster in - any others before we draw? \/


----------



## Steve Maskery (31 Oct 2018)

The anticipation is unbearable...


----------



## Droogs (31 Oct 2018)

Jon.1976":1ef1312h said:


> phil.p":1ef1312h said:
> 
> 
> > Can I remind people it's helpful for your donor to have an idea of your interests - please amend your "profile" to include them. It might not work, but at least it increases your chances of getting something useful, especially if gift is bought.
> ...




Generally a good point is to look at what forum threads the person has been most active in to give an idea of where interest lies. Last year I sent my giftee a bow saw as his most active threads were about handsaws


----------



## ScaredyCat (31 Oct 2018)

Phil,

can you include the person's username in the email as well. 


.


----------



## Racers (31 Oct 2018)

+1 on the username 

Pete


----------



## Steve Maskery (31 Oct 2018)

Good point.
S


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Oct 2018)

I've sent them out without the user name - some will be obvious, but if anyone wants to know, drop me a quick email.  
If anyone hasn't had an email, give me a call - there's always a chance I've cocked up some where.


----------



## MikeG. (1 Nov 2018)

I've received my email with my recipient's (real) name, but I'm not sure what his forum name is. Is there a list here somewhere of all the people participating?

******edit******** 

It just goes to show that I don't always read the latest posts before responding. Note to self.....


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Nov 2018)

I do apologise for not including user names, if anyone has any doubt just drop me an email. Could anyone who has any doubts at all please email me - if I've made a mistake (which isn't unknown  ) it's easier to rectify at this stage.

Biliphuster - please can I have your address and email address.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Nov 2018)

Hopefully you've all received your nominees addresses, if you haven't let me know please.


----------



## Escudo (3 Nov 2018)

Hello Phil,

Sorry to be a nuisance.

I have not received word of my santa gift recipient. I have just updated my email and made some space in my PM box which was full. The old email was out of date.

Hopefully you catch this post.

Thanks, Tony.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Nov 2018)

I've just replied, Tony, so you should have it.


----------



## marcros (11 Nov 2018)

Well I made a start on mine tonight and knocked up a prototype. A couple of bits to refine on the actual one but good progress all the same.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Nov 2018)

Incidentally - I can still fit in any late arrival to the party, so don't be put off. :ho2 
:ho2


----------



## Garno (13 Nov 2018)

Phil,
Well done and thank you for organising this year's secret Santa.

Do we need to post on here when we send the gifts or do we post when we receive it? I know we are taking photo's of the gifts and showing them on here, will that all be done as a continuation of this thread or will a new one be set up?

So many questions and so little time ………..

Gary


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Nov 2018)

I think we could carry on with this thread - I'll edit the title when the time comes. If people could email me when they've sent them off, I'll tick them off my list so I can prompt the others nearer the time. A post here wouldn't go amiss I suppose as it would keep the thread bumped and in people's minds.


----------



## MikeG. (17 Nov 2018)

Just remind me what the date for posting our presents is, please.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Nov 2018)

Iirc last year it was 10/12, which seems about right and a good date to aim for. Just get them sent time enough before Xmas to guarantee their delivery.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Nov 2018)

Things are beginning to move ...


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Nov 2018)

The first few have already been sent - please let me know when you've received yours, I can get it ticked off my list.


----------



## DiscoStu (29 Nov 2018)

I’m just posting to say that I’m on the case, but I might be a little late posting, but it’s all in hand. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Nov 2018)

No desperate hurry yet, they're coming along nicely though.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Nov 2018)

If anyone's interested in coming in at the last minute, I can fit them in up til 9.00am tomorrow - PM me, don't post here.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Dec 2018)

That boat has now sailed.  Just a nudge - you should be posting within a week or so. :ho2
Please email me when you have either posted or received your gift - come the time I'll prompt anyone who hasn't posted.


----------



## MikeG. (3 Dec 2018)

Mine's ready to post. Just waiting for the next trip into town.


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (3 Dec 2018)

I'll be posting mine in the next couple of days. 

What method is everyone using for posting? 

Is it worth opting for signed for (which may be inconvenient for some recipients)?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Dec 2018)

I expect people will use the courier they're used to - I use MyHerpes as I've never had a problem with them. I am sending mine with a signature required as realistically I think your obligation ends when you post it - at least you can find out it's got somewhere.


----------



## Racers (4 Dec 2018)

Posted mine today. 

Pete


----------



## thetyreman (4 Dec 2018)

started mine today :lol: the pressure's on


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Dec 2018)

Quite a few have already been sent and received, mine goes tonight.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Dec 2018)

nine out of twenty one have been sent ..............


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Dec 2018)

:ho2 Time is creeping on - I expect a glut of messages on Monday .....


----------



## MikeG. (7 Dec 2018)

The postman delivered an un-marked box today, addressed to me. I thought.........oooh, Secret Santa. Goodie...... 

Luckily, I recognised a rattle of tiles when I put the box down, and it was indeed some samples I've been waiting for, with a very tight timescale for completing the order. It made me wish I'd written "UKW Secret Santa" on the outside of the box I sent a few days ago, to possibly save someone else the trouble of not opening something they should have opened. If you haven't posted yet, it might be worthwhile remembering this.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Dec 2018)

Yes, good point. I have labelled mine.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Dec 2018)

Mine went this morning, after a week in my wife's car. Half down, half to go.


----------



## Biliphuster (9 Dec 2018)

Sent mine off tonight, should be there sometime next week.

Looking forward to pictures thread already.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Dec 2018)

:ho2 Time to be getting on with it please - email me if you've sent or received yours if you haven't already. :ho2


----------



## thetyreman (10 Dec 2018)

sent mine off today, received my gift last week


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Dec 2018)

:ho2 Five more to be sent. No prizes for being last. :ho2


----------



## Droogs (11 Dec 2018)

mine away today


----------



## Sean Hellman (11 Dec 2018)

Mine went yesterday, second class because I am tight, big box though.


----------



## MikeG. (11 Dec 2018)

Too many clues being given away. 

I haven't received anything yet. Come on you slackers!! :lol: (hammer)


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (11 Dec 2018)

Same here Mike, still waiting but looking forward to receiving mine!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Dec 2018)

Iirc I did say somewhere along the line to email me when the gift was sent rather than post that you'd done it.  
Only a few to go now. Come on, you know who you are.  :ho2


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Dec 2018)

:ho2 Just three left to post - come on, you know who you are.  :ho2


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (12 Dec 2018)

Received mine now, thanks


----------



## Escudo (12 Dec 2018)

Hello Secret Santa gang,

I have just put the finishing touches to my gift and plan to post this before the weekend. 

I also received a package earlier this week and it is ready to go under the tree.

I will let you know Phil when the gift is away. I will make sure to sent first class to arrive in good time.

Cheers,

Tony.


----------



## MikeG. (12 Dec 2018)

Mine arrived today, packaged rather nicely.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Dec 2018)

:deer List of people who've already got theirs -
Mike Garnham
Sawdust=manglitter
Steve Maskery
Adidat
Escudo
Marcross
Tasky
Tyreman
Garno
Sheffield Tony
Scaredycat
James SC
Biliphuster
Racers
..........
Barring two which I have explanations for, everyone has now got theirs.


----------



## Racers (13 Dec 2018)

How come Tyreman got two!

Pete


----------



## thetyreman (13 Dec 2018)

for some reason my names on there twice, I got one not two


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Dec 2018)

Racers":bfnv0dfm said:


> How come Tyreman got two!
> Pete



I saw this post first, and thought he'd posted that he had two. Oh ..... sshhiitt ..... :lol:


----------



## Biliphuster (13 Dec 2018)

Got a package this morning marked S/S. So it's either my secret santa present or a black uniform, either way I'll save it for Christmas day.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Dec 2018)

:ho2 I think there's only one to be posted that I haven't had a reason/excuse for (and two that I have), so they should be arriving now - please notify me when your comes. :ho2


----------



## Racers (14 Dec 2018)

I had a missed delivery yesterday, hopefully thats mine.

Pete


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Dec 2018)

:deer They've all been sent, barring the two I know about. :deer


----------



## Steve Maskery (14 Dec 2018)

Racers":14ozjf10 said:


> I had a missed delivery yesterday, hopefully thats mine.



Has Santa not been this year? Have we been a Naughty Boy?


----------



## Racers (14 Dec 2018)

Steve Maskery":3kutioy9 said:


> Racers":3kutioy9 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a missed delivery yesterday, hopefully thats mine.
> ...



No more than normal :shock: 

It was my ss gift the wife picked it up for me. 

Pete


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Dec 2018)

Marcross has two - I know about the one wrapped in black plastic, did anyone send one to him by Royal Mail? No one has according to my records, but I need to be certain about this one. :? Email me please if so and I'll sort it out.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Dec 2018)

Unless I've filed an email in the wrong place, I have only two who haven't received theirs yet -
Homer's double and 
Droogs
if either of you have got theirs would they let me know please. 

r


----------



## Escudo (15 Dec 2018)

Hello Phil,

Just to let you know that I posted my gift yesterday lunchtime by first class, should arrive early next week in good time.

Cheers,

Tony.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Dec 2018)

Thanks. one fewer to think about.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Dec 2018)

Any further help/info?


----------



## MikeG. (16 Dec 2018)

No, but thanks for the clues folks. It'll make working out who sent what so much easier! :lol:


----------



## Escudo (16 Dec 2018)

Unlucky Mike........  

Keep guessing. :?: 

Tony.


----------



## DiscoStu (17 Dec 2018)

Sorry for my radio silence, I believe I have received mine. MrsStu saw what it was and hid it away! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Dec 2018)

:ho2 I know of two, but would anyone who hasn't received theirs yet email me please, so I can chase them up? :ho2


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Dec 2018)

:ho2 Two running a little late, but all sorted.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Dec 2018)

To save any confusion (I've had enough of that  ) we'll keep the photos in the same thread - I'll amend the heading. :deer Nadelik Lowen to all my readers. :deer


----------



## ScaredyCat (25 Dec 2018)

Straight up, I'm stunned! This is an awesome Secret Santa gift and I'll admit it got me a bit choked up. 


The inclusion of extra blades is a nice, thoughtful touch too. *Thank you so much*. :ho2 :deer 








p.s. I think I forgot to put a card in mine, sorry.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Dec 2018)

Someone might think mine is yours, then. So did I.  :ho2


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (25 Dec 2018)

Thank you very much to my extremely anonymous Secret Santa (Ben Tyreman ) for such a well executed shaker style box. Its way too nice to be kept in the workshop. Extremely well made box, perfect dovetails (not the easiest in pine), and a lovely note too. Thank you very much 
















Also think I forgot to include a note in my SS gift too! 

Nadolig llawen to everyone :deer :ho2


----------



## SVB (25 Dec 2018)

Completely blown away by both the gift I have received and the thought that went into it.

Amazing ‘Rob Cosman’ hidden hinge jig, router cutter and pins etc. Also some lovely handwritten instructions and tips.

Many thanks Mark (Marcos), will just need to see if my cabinet making skills are up to it!

Happy Xmas all!!!

Simon


----------



## Racers (25 Dec 2018)

I love mine!



Secret santa gift 2018 by Racers, on Flickr

A fanfastic fanbird so light and delicate and a book about them and a book on shaving horses, just when I am planning on making one!

Thank you Sean.

Pete


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Dec 2018)

Here's mine, very nicely wrapped. What could it be?





Well the first bit is, well, bits. 




Very nice twin-lip-and-spurs, jolly useful.

Then a little Fessy! 




But what could be inside it?





A good bunch of pencils, enough to survive several visits from Lurker.

Now, what's underneath that tissue paper?




Two measures. A Special Edition Sweetheart tape measure. My dad had one just like it. And a self-adhesive 1m steel rule. I'm going to have to find something very special to use that on.

And last but not least, what could that rather weighty golden box be holding?





Well that's me sorted for the afternoon then! 

This is all so very generous. Thank you very much, Santa, I hope you have a great day with yours.


----------



## rxh (25 Dec 2018)

I have received this beautiful driver complete with Festool bits. It is made of a very dark close grained wood – I think it must be ebony or African blackwood. It fits very nicely in the hand and it will be kept with the “deluxe” tools.
Also included are a piece of black velvet cloth (useful for box lining) and some chocolate treats. Many thanks Tony ( Escudo) – this gift will be treasured.
Thanks to Phil for organising and Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Sean Hellman (25 Dec 2018)

Weeks ago a brown paper parcel wrapped in string (I have not seen or received any parcel wrapped with string for decades now) This morning they were eagerly unwrapped and behold a brace of handmade wooden screw clamps, the perfect gift, whoever sent these, thank you. I love wooden screw clamps and think they are somewhat underrated today. They will be put to good use and yet again UKworkshop secret santa is the best.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (25 Dec 2018)

A big thanks to my Secret Santa. I was quite taken by the presumably custom wrapping paper !











Here's the collection of things inside. A 6" rule, with a handy homemade depth gauge which fits with magnets and a locking screw. A cabinet scraper and nicely proportioned burnisher. And a bag of cookies ! I have to admit I have never tried using these (in fact I had to Google that they were what I thought - but I do love those mystery tool threads). I look forward to giving them a go, workholding is often a struggle.

I haven't figured out who Santa is yet, but thank you, nice collection, and really nice when someone takes the time to handmake :ho2


----------



## Jamesc (25 Dec 2018)

My pressie is a lovely marking gauge which can be used for straight marking or by removing the guide for curves. 
It is beautifully made made and will come into into it's own for a project I have coming up in the new year
Thank you secret Santa :ho2
My phone does not want to play ball on uploading a photo so I will have to add it in tomorrow






Finally got to add my photo, thanks again to my secret santa


----------



## rafezetter (25 Dec 2018)

Sawdust=manglitter":1rjqyx01 said:


> Thank you very much to my extremely anonymous Secret Santa (Ben Tyreman ) for such a well executed shaker style box. Its way too nice to be kept in the workshop. Extremely well made box, perfect dovetails (not the easiest in pine), and a lovely note too. Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely box, *and* he's clocked the screws, it's those small things that show a lot of effort and pride has been put into this, well done SS.


----------



## Escudo (25 Dec 2018)

Merry Christmas forum friends,

I am chuffed with my Secret Santa gift. A matching pair of hand made marking gauges. Thank you Santa. I am going to put these to good use in the workshop.

The gauges are made from Oak, a clever sandwich of round pieces for the body which together hold the centre cam locking mechanism. A gentle touch to lock the gauge in place. Nicely executed in deed.

I must have a go at making one of these!

Here is a picture, with a card and note from Santa;






Great to see so many well made gifts and lovely presents in this thread. The forum is blessed with some very talented, kind and friendly people.

Thanks Phil for your efforts in organising this years Secret Santa event. Well done.

Happy New Year to everyone.

Cheers, 

Tony (Escudo)


----------



## Escudo (25 Dec 2018)

Hello Rxh,

I am glad you liked the little screwdriver.  

I made the handle, as you thought, from a piece of African Blackwood, which is very hard and dense. 

I managed to acquire a few off-cuts and small chunks of the stuff, I found some years ago in a bargain bucket at Yandles. 

African Blackwood is very nice to turn especially small items, and polishes up easily.

I hope the screwdriver provides years of trusty service. Good also to know that you have found a place for it in the deluxe tools section of the workshop. 8) 

Cheers,

Tony (Escudo).


----------



## thetyreman (25 Dec 2018)

glad you liked the box sawdust=manglitter 

here's mine, very very happy with it, have always wanted to know how to make a guitar, great choice of gift, nice personal touch, as a guitar player of 20 years, it is perfect =D> :ho2 thanks secret santa


----------



## MikeG. (25 Dec 2018)

I puzzled over this for a bit. It's not impossible that my confusion had something to do with the excellent red we had with christmas lunch, but in the end I came to the conclusion that this is a depth gauge in brass and stainless steel. Thanks very much to my SS:


----------



## Jamesc (25 Dec 2018)

Hi Mike, 
Sorry to give the game away and also that I ran out of time to include a description. 
It is actually a miniature sliding square. As with the full size version you can of course use it as a depth gauge.
I made it from tool steel and brass. It is coated in micro crystalline wax to protect the finish


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Dec 2018)

If you have enough tools, Mike, you should have specified something non-toolish. 
That looks like a beautiful piece of engineering. My address is....


----------



## Homers double (25 Dec 2018)

Many thanks to my secret Santa
I was very pleased to have to use a screwdriver to open the transport box my pressie arrived in, this caused a laugh, my family recon I’ll be laid to rest with a screwdriver in my hand.
In the transport box was lovely little wooden tongue and groove profile Plane.
I will be fine tuning this in the new year and putting it to good use, I do lay a lot of oak flooring and very often have to adapt tongue and groove boards to suit each other when I’m joining up to existing flooring


----------



## MikeG. (25 Dec 2018)

Jamesc":jjaxtqmw said:


> Hi Mike,
> Sorry to give the game away and also that I ran out of time to include a description.
> It is actually a miniature sliding square. As with the full size version you can of course use it as a depth gauge.
> I made it from tool steel and brass. It is coated in micro crystalline wax to protect the finish



Thanks James. That explains why I couldn't find a piccie on the interwebthingy. Chuffed that you made it. That's very impressive.


----------



## Biliphuster (25 Dec 2018)

Received in the post last week , I got this delightful bundle. Two very substantial socket mortice chisels, one Greaves and one Spear and Jackson. These are the nice old ones with a laminated blade, still with acres of use left in them. Also nicely polished with the backs in very good order. I am particularly impressed with the nicely turned handles, beautiful smooth finish, no tearout and very clean burn lines. The little tub of wax is also most interesting, I have never used a carnuba wax before, so will be trying it out at the next opportunity. 






My secret santa obviously got a good sense of me from my posts, These chisels sit very nicely amongst my other socket chisels, although the high polish makes the others look a little scrappy!

Thank you very much to my secret santa, I feel very lucky to have received a present with so much obvious care and attention paid to it. 

Thank you also to Phil, who has taken on the difficult job of wrangling 20 anonymous people from sheds across the land. It looks like everything has gone off without a hitch. Hope you all have a merry Christmas and Happy new year


----------



## marcros (25 Dec 2018)

Well, my Secret Santa is a mystery, but is from Wales and has been most generous. Given the beauty of the presents, I have some questions to ask of him about cactus juice...

I have been sent a selection of stabilised wood blanks for turning, a hunk of English boxwood and a shop made boxwood plane which looks ideal for trimming off dowels and glue squeeze out. 

I have taken a couple of pics of some particular favourites. Figured wood is always very hard to photograph without perfect lighting Its obvious when I think about it, but it had never occurred to me that figured bog Oak even existed! A beautiful peace was included. It is humbling to think of something 4000 years old being used. 

I can't wait to try some of these blanks. 

Thank you santa, and thank you Phil for organising. 

Mark


----------



## Droogs (27 Dec 2018)

After going for a little tour my SS arrived and I am very impressed, in fact gob-smacked. I would like to thank you for the very generous gifts of a 220 rider block plane, a very snazy Festool tape (I can consider myself a big boy now I have my first ever Festool bit of kit) and a stunningly lovely little spalted (I think) maple snowman, which now will be the tree topper in our house from now on (if her ladyship doesnt turn it into the handle for the medicine cabinet - cos its lovely). I will put pics up tomorrow

Once again a very big heartfelt thank you to my SS. I would also like to thank Phil for all the effort he has put into organising this and hope everyone feels it was as successfull as SS past. Many thanks to all who took part in making htis the great forum that it is.

I wish one and all their most prosperous and happy year yet in the year ahead, may you achieve all y9ou hope in health and happiness.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Dec 2018)

I'm glad that all worked out OK in the end, and thanks to Marcross for posting it onwards. I wonder if there's a gremlin at work in my computer that muddled up an address - I proofread another email seconds after I wrote it and found it signed "Africa" :shock:  I hadn't written anything, read anything or even though about Africa - so where that came from who knows. By the bye.
Everyone seems to have got theirs now except for one ...........DAMHIKT.


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Dec 2018)

Yes, thank you Phil, Top Man.
Mind you, there are a couple of if-there-are-no-pictures-it-never-happened posts on here


----------



## Jamesc (28 Dec 2018)

I have finally managed to edit my post and add the photo


----------



## Garno (30 Dec 2018)

I got a lovely wooden door knocker shaped as a hammer.

Many thanks to my SS


----------



## Sheffield Tony (30 Dec 2018)

Photos ? It's part of the SS T&C, I thought ...

Still a few short, I think, if my counting is right :?


----------



## Droogs (30 Dec 2018)

tried twice but the posts don't appear even though it says its been done successfully


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Dec 2018)

I expect some people go away for Xmas. I haven't posted photos of mine yet because I haven't actually got it yet.


----------



## Bm101 (30 Dec 2018)

Droogs":32ld8qry said:


> tried twice but the posts don't appear even though it says its been done successfully



Click on here Droogs.

https://imgur.com/

Click the green button top centre 'New Images'
From the drop down box click 'Upload images'
Click Browse.
Select your pic from where you have it stored on your PC.

You should get a loading post notification and your pic will appear.

Hover your mouse over the pic.
Top right of pic you get some options appear. 
If the pic resolution is huge now is the time to resize.

See the down arrrow 'V' Hover over that.
Edit image. If its landscape pic change the* first *value to (about) 800. For portrait 300 may be ok. Whatever suits you.
Thats it. Imgur will do the rest. 
Click save.

Image is now saved at a website friendly size.
Hover your mouse again over the 'v'.
Click 'sharelinks'.
Click the bluebox that says Copy BBCode.

Right click in your post to paste it on ukw. In your preview it will appear as a link. When you submit it will appear as an image.

Hope it helps. 
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Sheffield Tony (30 Dec 2018)

Adding images as an attachment works better these days, the size limit seems to have been raised. I could do it all from my Android phone, though I did have to use the email it to myself trick to reduce the size.

Mind you, I had a lot of practice because I lost my TalkTalk provided web space, so went through and updated all the images in _all_ my posts. Never again.


----------



## DiscoStu (30 Dec 2018)

Hi everyone, sorry for the slightly delayed reply. 

I was delighted to receive a pair of beautifully made marking gauges. They are stunningly well made. I’d like to tell you what woods are used but I’m not sure, maple and ebony maybe, Ash? Or possibly Yew for some bits. Whatever they are lovely and work far better than the old bought one I have. Thank you.


----------



## Racers (31 Dec 2018)

Looks like maple, box and rosewood to me, he should have put a note in the box about them. 

Pete


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Dec 2018)

I had a pair of depth gauges, a nice block of maple (I believe), a Banksia nut, a 20mm Woodbeaver and a 200mm extension for a drill driver. Curiously one of the few sizes of auger I haven't got is a 20mm, and I have neither a depth gauge nor an extension - I've been meaning to buy an extension for ages. I picked up a Banksia nut the other day - I've had it kicking around for about twenty years - maybe now I'll turn a matched pair for an upcoming competition.  The blank may be very useful - January's competition is a box - I've a piece of oak lined up which might not work out very well. I've just got airbrushes and some pewter ........... hmmm ......  
Thank you to my donor - I won't mention his name, although as I (dis)organised it obviously I know.
The temptation to choose from whom to receive was hard to resist. :lol: - but the draw was completely blind.
I'm not going to chase people for photos, life's too short. I know it happens that people don't post - the recipient of mine didn't a couple of years ago didn't ( which annoyed me as I hadn't taken any pictures, and I don't know that he ever posted again) but that's up to them. Early days yet, anyway.
Happy New Year to all. ccasion5:


----------



## Tasky (2 Jan 2019)

Sorry this took a while, but I really struggled to get even one shot that truly shows just how stunning this is in real life:









This is a heavy marking gauge with a long, solid brass stem and fence blended seamlessly with the wood stock. The weight really helps with marking and makes it effortless, the stock fits the curve of my hand beautifully, the adjustable spur carves lines in oak as if it were butter, and the fit of the stem in the stock is so perfect it almost doesn't need the large brass locking screw. I really cannot describe just how tightly made this piece is and how smooth everything is - It took me a while just to make out the four points where the fence is fixed into the stock. I can't believe someone actually made this!!

My sincerest thanks to whoever crafted such a fine instrument!!


----------



## Just4Fun (2 Jan 2019)

DiscoStu":23zrabdf said:


> I was delighted to receive a pair of beautifully made marking gauges.


I think anyone would be delighted with those. They look lovely.

I am interested to know what people think about the wedges being along the beam. When/why would that be better than wedges going across the beam, and when/why would cross-beam wedges be preferable?


----------



## Sheffield Tony (2 Jan 2019)

There are some really smart marking gauges this year. Well impressed.


----------



## rafezetter (7 Jan 2019)

I'm pretty sure I know who made both of those marking gauges - the wooden pair and the brass - bit of a givaway really 

Interested to note you say the brass weight helps it mark - it looks quiote long and I'd have thought it was a tad back heavy, but maybe that's just the optical effect?


----------



## Tasky (7 Jan 2019)

rafezetter":2rkn3ia7 said:


> Interested to note you say the brass weight helps it mark - it looks quiote long and I'd have thought it was a tad back heavy, but maybe that's just the optical effect?


It is quite long, yes, but the solid brass disc makes for a good balance point, especially with the solid screw adding to the weight. You'll have to come round and try it to see what I mean, but it really does feel effortless!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Aug 2019)

While this is prominent - I've spoken to Morfa, and I'm running it again. I'll start another thread in September, so start thinking.


----------



## Jamesc (14 Aug 2019)

Phil, thaks for taking up the mantle again, I will definately be signing up again. Could I requeste a minor addition to this, could we ask participants to make sure that their interests in their profile are up to date. I have ecperience trouble in the past as I try to make something my recipient will like (and hopefully use) and trawling through their back posts can be chalenging.
Regards
James


----------



## marcros (14 Aug 2019)

Jamesc":28yfivnh said:


> Phil, thaks for taking up the mantle again, I will definately be signing up again. Could I requeste a minor addition to this, could we ask participants to make sure that their interests in their profile are up to date. I have ecperience trouble in the past as I try to make something my recipient will like (and hopefully use) and trawling through their back posts can be chalenging.
> Regards
> James



such as repairing machinery and using it? (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)


----------

